# Is the Moots SL still in production?



## Steve MacMillan (Aug 11, 2007)

I am thinking of a Vamoots SL. I recently saw this...

http://www.dreambike.com/mootsroad.htm

Where is says... SL frames are no longer being manufactured! Call for availability on the last remaining SL frames. 

There was nothing on the Moots webpage about this. Anybody know anything?

STeve


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*6/4 Tubing Availability*



Steve MacMillan said:


> I am thinking of a Vamoots SL. I recently saw this...
> 
> http://www.dreambike.com/mootsroad.htm
> 
> ...



One of the stories circulating earlier this year was that Reynolds would no longer be making 6/4 tubing (to bike builder specs) available in anything but large quantities far beyond the requirements of any bike builder. So if you really have to ride a 6/4 frame, get it this season or settle for the 3/2.5 tubing....

Perhaps the industry types can straighten us out on this.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Moots may make an announcement at Interbike.


----------



## akramer (Aug 18, 2007)

I received this e-mail directly from Moots. I pasted the last piece from our conversation... Read it and weep. I am stuck too, you can read all my complaining all over the place. Any advise???

Hello Ari,
Thank you so much for all of the heart warming compliments. Our riders mean
a lot to us, and we're excited that you're thinking of joining the family.

I wanted to make sure however, that you're aware we are no longer able to
source the 6/4 tubing for super light bikes. But we would be happy to make
you a standard frame with couplers if it still suits you.

The Compact was designed with shorter legged, longer torso-ed riders in
mind. Do you mind me asking what your inseam is?

Thanks, take care, -Amy


Moots
p970 879 1676
f 970 879 3067

The 6/4 material is being used for making equipment involved in the war right now, and we are unable to source anything less than a metric ton –which would fill our whole factory. We sincerely hope that it will be available again in the future. 

I hope this helps, take care, -Amy


----------



## kazeebo (Jun 2, 2007)

At Interbike's Outdoor Demo, one of the guys in the Moots tent told me they can't get 6/4 any longer (which corresponds to the above post) and that Reynolds is supposedly working on a 4/2.5 blend which he stated places the new material in between the two originals. 

No idea when that will come to pass (2009?), but that's what the gent in the tent had to say.

I happened to ride a Vamoots that day and it was absolutely the best ride I experienced. After three rides on a SuperSix, two Cervelo SL models, and two Colnagos - the stock Vamoots put them all to shame for comfort and feel. I'd have bought that demo bike off the gravel if they'd let me. They were all light and fast, the Vamoots was the only one that felt different in a positive way. I actually didn't want to take it back.

So far this year, I've been on a Legend ST (sloping), Lynskey level 3 (sloping), and the Vamoots (traditional) was by far the most enjoyable for me to ride.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Feb 16, 2004)

kazeebo said:


> At Interbike's Outdoor Demo, one of the guys in the Moots tent told me they can't get 6/4 any longer (which corresponds to the above post) and that Reynolds is supposedly working on a 4/2.5 blend which he stated places the new material in between the two originals.
> 
> No idea when that will come to pass (2009?), but that's what the gent in the tent had to say.


So, they didn't have one at the show? Bummer!  

Here's what Moots wrote me in an email a couple weeks ago regarding the SL's future:

_
We’ll have another SL option unveiling at Interbike hopefully, it’s going through testing right now. _

_The new SL tubing is coming from Reynolds, where we got the 6/4. It’s just a different alloy, but that’s all I can say. ... but the new SL is still in testing and may never go into full production. –We’re hoping that’s not the case, but you never know. ... a new SL would take at least three, probably four months. _


----------

